# Working Sod Fix From Dalingrin



## Martino416

Download tiny.cc/sodgone via TP.

Install via CWM.

Enjoy no more SOD's


----------



## dark_angel

Martino416 said:


> Download tiny.cc/sodgone via TP.
> 
> Install via CWM.
> 
> Enjoy no more SOD's


What is the source. Can anyone verify that it is from dalingrin? I am questioning because I never saw dalingrin using a "dropbox".


----------



## trueno92

stolen from the cmtouchpad log:



Reported by [email protected], Nov 1 (2 days ago)
*What steps will reproduce the problem?*

1. Allow TP to SOD. Make sure the factory HP charger is plugged into both an outlet and the TP. Record battery level of TP.

2. Allow to sit for 12, 24 or predetermined hours.

3. Hard boot (power/thumb button combo and only if you have SOD) and allow CM7 to boot up. Check the battery level and you will see the TP failed to reacharge directly after SOD.

*What is the expected output? What do you see instead?*

I had an SOD and minutes before it happened, I noticed the battery was 93% charged, according to animation in lower right corner.

Almost 1 day later, I hard booted TP into CM7 and battery was down to 30%. The TP was plugged into a working outlet the entire time, yet continually lost charge and didn't recharge at all. I have duplicated this on three occasions.

The last time after SOD I left TP plugged into USB/factory wall charger until battery completely drained (giving you the dead battery icon upon boot).

*What version of the product are you using? On what operating system?*

I have a 32GB TP using Tenderloin Alpha 2.1. I did not notice this behavior with alpha 1.x. I am not sure if it is coincidence, but I have multiple SOD's on a daily basis with alpha 2.1 , up to a dozen depending on use. Most fixes haven't worked. I did not have one SOD with alpha 1.x. I have only installed alpha 2.1 once. The same day I installed alpha 2.1, HP automatically updated the HP back up to 3.04 (I tested then uninstalled prior to release) and that is when all my particular issues began. Something is really messed up with the USB/Charging/SOD issue.

Thanks for your efforts on this port. Please let me know if you have any questions...


Comment 1 by [email protected], Nov 2 (2 days ago)
Well, if the system is dead aka Sleep of Death then it won't be able to charge.

If you get frequent SoDs then you try turning off wifi before letting it sleep. I'd like to hear if it makes a difference

Comment 2 by [email protected], Nov 2 (43 hours ago)
I can let you know that my Touchpad 32GB still SoDs even with WiFi off and in Airplane mode, as I just had it happen.

Comment 3 by project member [email protected], Today (3 hours ago)
_(No comment was entered for this change.)_


*Status:* Fixed
*Labels:* Milestone-Alpha3


----------



## Martino416

dark_angel said:


> What is the source. Can anyone verify that it is from dalingrin? I am questioning because I never saw dalingrin using a "dropbox".


Dalingrin sent it to me today on the IRC channel around 3 hours ago.


----------



## dark_angel

Martino416 said:


> Dalingrin sent it to me today on the IRC channel around 3 hours ago.


 Thanks for the info to Martino416 and trueno92


----------



## Martino416

No problem , enjoy







Been using it for past 3 hours with no SOD !


----------



## mooja

i only had SOD on a1, a2.2 has been good to me, i installed this anyway, just to see if it effects those that didnt have SOD in a2.2. no ill side effects so far


----------



## evoic

* Martino416 &*

* trueno92*

Excellent post, source, and results.
Thank you for updating Dal Da Gr8's latest miracle! !


----------



## Redflea

mooja said:


> i only had SOD on a1, a2.2 has been good to me, i installed this anyway, just to see if it effects those that didnt have SOD in a2.2. no ill side effects so far


I believe you mean 2.1...there isn't an Alpha 2.2 release.


----------



## dark_angel

mooja said:


> i only had SOD on a1, a2.2 has been good to me, i installed this anyway, just to see if it effects those that didnt have SOD in a2.2. no ill side effects so far


Same here, No SOD after 2.1, but I will love to see your feed back after this flash. TIA


----------



## Redflea

This is not listed as a SOD fix in the CM Touchpad issue tracker...the exact title of this issue (http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=473&q=status%3DFixed) is:

*SOD causes TP to stop charging*

That is a different problem from the original SOD issue.

The original SOD issue (http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=75) titled *"TP won't wake up(SoD)" *is still showing up as "Accepted"...not fixed, Milestone Alpha 3.

So don't assume this will fix SOD...I don't know either way, of course, or about the fix's authenticity, but there's nothing in the issue tracker that indicates that SOD is fixed or that this is a SOD fix in general.


----------



## dark_angel

Redflea said:


> This is not listed as a SOD fix in the CM Touchpad issue tracker...the exact title of this issue (http://code.google.c...=status%3DFixed) is:
> 
> *SOD causes TP to stop charging*
> 
> That is a different problem from the original SOD issue.
> 
> The original SOD issue (http://code.google.c...es/detail?id=75) titled *"TP won't wake up(SoD)" *is still showing up as "Accepted"...not fixed, Milestone Alpha 3.
> 
> So don't assume this will fix SOD...I don't know either way, of course, or about the fix's authenticity, but there's nothing in the issue tracker that indicates that SOD is fixed or that this is a SOD fix in general.


You do have a point but he says Dalingrin sent him today on the IRC channel. So only dalingrin can verify the authenticity of this fix. IMHO


----------



## Martino416

Proof straight from DalinGrins twitter if ya'll still dont beleive me....

Tomen8r Tommy
@*dalingrin* Hay Dalingrin ..i uploaded the uImage you posted on freenode today for SOD's and after 8 hours, not one SOD... will update ..
19 hours ago
in reply to ↑
@dalingrin Erik Hardesty

@*Tomen8r* sweet

@dalingrin Erik Hardesty

@*erangamail* @*zondajag* know how to use irc? Get on #*cyanogenmod*-touchpad and I might be able to fix
20 hours ago via Seesmic 
replies ↓

stevensteve steven
@*dalingrin* I don't get SOD when Softlocker is installed. I get SOD when Softlocker is uninstalled. Perhaps I can help? IRC invite only atm

http://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin


----------



## Redflea

I don't think we have any proof until dalingrin posts here or on the CM Touchpad issues site saying there is a confirmed SOD fix and a broad swath of folks test/confirm...the twitter comments aren't don't show that he has declared victory, and from Twitter we have one person who posted that he hasn't had a SOD in 8 hours...(correction - later tweet he is saying 24 hours). That's a good start, but not confirmation.

I'm not trying to bust your chops or anything, just being my normal cautious self when it comes to announcement of fixes. This hasn't passed what I would consider sufficient testing to declare victory yet, or to be sure it won't cause other new issues.


----------



## Thorn11166

just installed this not 10 minutes ago and whenever i turn my screen off it reboots each time.


----------



## Redflea

Thorn11166 said:


> just installed this not 10 minutes ago and whenever i turn my screen off it reboots each time.


Try booting into ClockworkMod Recovery and wipe cache/Dalvik cache (in Advanced) and reboot. Can't hurt, might help.


----------



## Thorn11166

no reboot so far, ill keep checking hopefully that worked, thank you, forgot about even trying that


----------



## Toly

here are some LOGS from IRC ... to prove this was dalingtins fix

[1:14 pm] <+roadkill> dalingrin> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7175789/update-SoD_be_gone.zip

[1:19 pm] <mauijpm> Dalingrin: Do I just flash your SOD zip in CWM without wipes?
[1:19 pm] * @dalingrin thinking about writing opinion pieces for android/mobile tech sites
[1:19 pm] <@dalingrin> mauijpm: yessir
[1:19 pm] <mauijpm> dalingrin: Thanks much!
[1:21 pm] <@dalingrin> velcroshooz: its a kernel that fixes SoD(sleep of death)

[1:22 pm] <@dalingrin> velcroshooz: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7175789/update-SoD_be_gone.zip
[1:23 pm] <daftykins> i'm surprised nobody gets a shock off those aluminium unibody builds
[1:23 pm] * Quits: mauijpm ([email protected]) (Quit: Yaaic - Yet another Android IRC client - http://www.yaaic.org)
[1:23 pm] <+roadkill> daftykins: I've been waiting for it, myself.
[1:23 pm] <@dalingrin> note its only for SoD issues. so if you don't have SoD then its worthless


----------



## Redflea

Slightly OT nagging: For anyone who applies this - when you boot into ClockworkMod Recovery to apply the zip, make a backup first. Presumably you won't need it, but it is always good practice to make a backup before applying a zip. If you've never made a backup before in CW Recovery, this is a good opportunity to make your first.









I can guarantee that at some point while using/updating custom ROMs you are either going to either be very glad you made a backup, or very sad that you didn't.


----------



## Redflea

Thorn11166 said:


> no reboot so far, ill keep checking hopefully that worked, thank you, forgot about even trying that


Wiping cache/dalvik cache is a good housekeeping idea any time you apply a zip in clockworkmod...never hurts (other than resulting in a longer boot time on the first reboot), and almost always helps.


----------



## Thorn11166

i been around the block man, i just don't post on this site much, i like spectating, so far no troubles anymore with reboots or SOD


----------



## waruna

This really work. Otherwise I had to use softlocker to avoid SOD's. I had sod every time when screen off. Now seems its solved. But what I noticed it *drains battery more than without it*. When I use softlocker it prevent sleeping of TP. Now with this patch I uninstalled softlocker but it drains battery than before. Its strange. I can see this allow sleeping of TP but battery drains faster or equal. Anyone have same problem.


----------



## modd

I installed this fix and after wiping cache/dalvik rebooted and I have infinite loop at start up.

Any help to resolve this? Thank in advance for your help.


----------



## cpittman

confirmed it is a new boot.img = kernel, ramdisk etc... btw i'm pretty sure wiping any cache is rather moot when updating your kernel.


----------



## Redflea

modd said:


> I installed this fix and after wiping cache/dalvik rebooted and I have infinite loop at start up.
> 
> Any help to resolve this? Thank in advance for your help.


What do you mean by infinite loop?


----------



## zunairryk

waruna said:


> This really work. Otherwise I had to use softlocker to avoid SOD's. I had sod every time when screen off. Now seems its solved. But what I noticed it *drains battery more than without it*. When I use softlocker it prevent sleeping of TP. Now with this patch I uninstalled softlocker but it drains battery than before. Its strange. I can see this allow sleeping of TP but battery drains faster or equal. Anyone have same problem.


Yep im also having horrible battery drain, although no SoD so far.


----------



## lolento

Installed this to give it a shot. Anyone notice wifi stays on during sleep even if you set it to turn off?


----------



## modd

Redflea said:


> What do you mean by infinite loop?


it is stuck at start up with circle around anroid robot


----------



## jvm051

Just tried to install and now all I have is the android robot with a triangle dangling over his head with a exclamation point! Cannot get to reboot or anything?


----------



## jvm051

Okay, did a reboot holding down power and home for 15 seconds and wiped cache, and everything is back up and running again. Hope everything is good now.


----------



## Nburnes

jvm051 said:


> Okay, did a reboot holding down power and home for 15 seconds and wiped cache, and everything is back up and running again. Hope everything is good now.


Now you just need to flash it from CWM if you didn't already do that...?


----------



## Redflea

modd said:


> it is stuck at start up with circle around anroid robot


Did you let it sit for a really long time? It can take a really long time to boot up after clearing caches.

If you're still stuck, reboot to try again.


----------



## xixix

I haven't had any SOD since installed alpha 2.1 . Hoped I have so I could test the fix


----------



## jvm051

Nburnes said:


> Now you just need to flash it from CWM if you didn't already do that...?


Yes, just did. I only had the SOD once since I loaded CM7, but figured it was worth a try. All seems well now.


----------



## hypermetalsonic

Where are you guys getting the link to this zip?


----------



## Redflea

hypermetalsonic said:


> Where are you guys getting the link to this zip?


 http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7175789/update-SoD_be_gone.zip


----------



## ericdabbs

Ok so I think I experienced the SOD issue for the first time tonight. Basically I can't turn on my Touchpad anymore and when I do, I get the "battery icon and plug icons" repeating (hoping this is the sleep of death issue).

I have tried holding the power and home buttons method and looking for something to recover but it seems like its not working. Is there anyone that is in my situation and was able to recover from it?

*EDIT: * I was able to get back into WebOS and is charging the battery now. I guess its bad timing that I got the SOD with only 5% battery left. Huge lesson learned. I will need to enable Softlocker at all times and have the minimum frequency at 400Mhz +. I think I will stay away from android until alpha 3 comes out. I feel relieved I was able to even get back to WebOS.


----------



## hypermetalsonic

Thanks Redflee. Finally a solution that works; from the cm7 team to boot.








No more messing with vm heap or cpu level..
All that needs to be fixed up is YT, then cm7 is good as gold


----------



## aszu

It is also worth to mention that this fix seems to include the latest (post Alpha 2.1) CM kernel for Touchpad (changelog: https://github.com/C...its/gingerbread)

The new kernel, besides some other fixes, has got working battery stats (temperature, current, etc) so now software like Battery Monitor Widget works just fine!

BTW: I have never ever got SOD in Alpha 2.1 so can't tell if the fix works.


----------



## sandman

Just got my first sod since installing alpha2 the day it was released so installed this patch. Update went fine and only took a few seconds.


----------



## Redflea

How's battery life? Folks wetter reporting battery drain.


----------



## scifan

So, (from what I read on IRC) the problem with this was a driver... Sounds like there's a larger power drain than expected with this change.


----------



## Martino416

About 3 percent every 5 hours for me. I have nothing to complain about though , aslong as it works.


----------



## lane32x

It doesn't feel like it's draining all that fast to me I left it on all night and it spent almost 9 hours in deep sleep. I'll check it again after I get back from a day of hiking.


----------



## lane32x

ericdabbs said:


> Ok so I think I experienced the SOD issue for the first time tonight. Basically I can't turn on my Touchpad anymore and when I do, I get the "battery icon and plug icons" repeating (hoping this is the sleep of death issue).
> 
> I have tried holding the power and home buttons method and looking for something to recover but it seems like its not working. Is there anyone that is in my situation and was able to recover from it?
> 
> EDIT: I was able to get back into WebOS and is charging the battery now. I guess its bad timing that I got the SOD with only 5% battery left. Huge lesson learned. I will need to enable Softlocker at all times and have the minimum frequency at 400Mhz +. I think I will stay away from android until alpha 3 comes out. I feel relieved I was able to even get back to WebOS.


Just install this patch and don't worry about softlocker.


----------



## ericdabbs

I haven't installed the SOD fix yet but how is the battery drain so far? Is it draining faster than normal?

I assume that people who have installed the SOD fix are removing such tools as Softlocker (prevents from sleeping) and setting their screen off frequency to 192 Mhz or 384 Mhz. This can affect your battery life.

If it is draining faster than normal, then it needs to be reported to daligrin for further analysis.


----------



## ericdabbs

lane32x said:


> Just install this patch and don't worry about softlocker.


I think the problem was that when I turned off my touchpad, I had about 5% battery left and it was causing issues when I was trying to do the home+power button SOD wake up. I had my TP plugged into my AC charger and at some point, it was charging as normal and after the TP had enough battery juice, it automatically booted to WebOS. I learned a few lessons and implemented the following changes to my TP.

1) Set screen off frequency to minimum 432 Mhz instead of 192 Mhz. (Will revert later when SOD fix is implemented).
2) Enabled Softlocker at all times (Dled the app a few days ago but never used it...Not anymore. On at all times).
3) Need to remember to disable Wifi any time I turn off the TP
4) Never ever try to shut off the TP completely with less than 10% battery in case SOD issue happens to occur at that time. Better to have the TP on and charging.

I don't plan to install the SOD patch until I see more feedback from people who have installed it. At this point the patch may have fixed the SOD issue but may have other side effects. Yesterday I was scared to death that I bricked my TP. Not taking more chances anymore.


----------



## mooja

SO after installing it on my SODless a2.1, ive not noticed any new SOD's, nor have i noticed any ill side effects. my battery does seem to be lasting me a little longer, but im not sure if thats due to my usage changes in the last few days or not. but the patch here seems to be fine


----------



## sandman

Battery life seems unchanged to me. 1 person has reported faster battery drain and everyone is worried. Who knows what other apps that guy has running or if he is running softlock or changed his CPU settings? If you are getting sod then install the fix and test it for yourself.


----------



## MathewSK81

Since 2.1 I had SOD's very rarely, once every few days. However, I woke up today to a SOD and it's been doing every time the screen is off for more than 10-15 seconds.. This is with the CPU boosted to 384mhz when the screen is off and using a soft locker. I was just going to wait for Alpha 3 but this is now too annoying to wait. Giving this fix a try.


----------



## mputtr

try removing softlocker.


----------



## sandman

MathewSK81 said:


> Since 2.1 I had SOD's very rarely, once every few days. However, I woke up today to a SOD and it's been doing every time the screen is off for more than 10-15 seconds.. This is with the CPU boosted to 384mhz when the screen is off and using a soft locker. I was just going to wait for Alpha 3 but this is now too annoying to wait. Giving this fix a try.


Let us know how you get on. Remember to set the CPU back to default and get rid of softlocker.


----------



## MathewSK81

sandman said:


> Let us know how you get on. Remember to set the CPU back to default and get rid of softlocker.


Will do


----------



## Martino416

No SOD's for over 24 hours now ever since I installed this update!


----------



## rohan

I just got an SOD
Also I have more battery drain as well. How do I undo this update? I would much rather get SODs than the current 5% per hour sleeping drain...


----------



## Martino416

rohan said:


> I just got an SOD
> Also I have more battery drain as well. How do I undo this update? I would much rather get SODs than the current 5% per hour sleeping drain...


5% per hour sleeping drain? Thats really unusual.


----------



## tusman

Really this update/fix causing battery drain problem?


----------



## Martino416

Most users on IRC are not reporting any problems. I'm not experiencing with any problems either in over 24 hours now.


----------



## tusman

Can we test battery draining time? Than we can test about fix. (Pre and post update)


----------



## Martino416

I'll test it for you guys. My battery is at 93% right now and device is sleeping.

I'll be updating in about an hour and a half or so.


----------



## Cronojay

So far I have seen no SoD since I updated from last night, but. I did notice that whenever I play a video, the screen is messed up.


----------



## Mazingerz

Cronojay said:


> So far I have seen no SoD since I updated from last night, but. I did notice that whenever I play a video, the screen is messed up.


I also installed it last night and so far it's working great. My tablet was rebooting/SODing a lot before. No video issues for me..


----------



## Colchiro

Install cpu spy from Market.
Charge battery to 100%.
Open cpu spy, press menu button and reset timers.
Unplug charger.
Wake TP and open cpu spy. Press menu... refresh if necessary.
Most of your time should be spent in deep sleep if you want the best battery life. Number at the right will be hours, minutes and seconds.

I've had 92% deep sleep after installing this patch about 45 minutes ago.


----------



## lolento

lolento said:


> Installed this to give it a shot. Anyone notice wifi stays on during sleep even if you set it to turn off?


Nobody notice that wifi stays on during sleep even when you set it to off?


----------



## Martino416

lolento said:


> Nobody notice that wifi stays on during sleep even when you set it to off?


Mine turns off. Also no video issues for me or anything.


----------



## Redflea

rohan said:


> I just got an SOD
> Also I have more battery drain as well. How do I undo this update? I would much rather get SODs than the current 5% per hour sleeping drain...


You can boot into recovery and reinstall CM7.


----------



## Colchiro

+1.. the fix to uninstall a custom kernel is usually to reinstall the rom.









I lost sound in every app with this patch. I'm going to reflash CM7 and this patch.


----------



## cpittman

anyone looking to revert flash this zip. it's the original boot.img from the last release.
http://www.box.net/s...rc02nohb7kyp8l6


----------



## waruna

waruna said:


> This really work. Otherwise I had to use softlocker to avoid SOD's. I had sod every time when screen off. Now seems its solved. But what I noticed it *drains battery more than without it*. When I use softlocker it prevent sleeping of TP. Now with this patch I uninstalled softlocker but it drains battery than before. Its strange. I can see this allow sleeping of TP but battery drains faster or equal. Anyone have same problem.


Edit: Today I fully charged the TP. And check the battary drain. Now its seems fine. I used spy cpu to test the cpu speeds as Colchiro said and confirm most of the time it going to deep sleep when it is screen off. After 1h its hold the charge 99%. I'm pretty happy with that. I think we should charged it to 100% to get calibrate. ( after install sod fix)
Now for me no problems with my TP. Good work CM.


----------



## Redflea

waruna said:


> Edit: Today I fully charged the TP. And check the battary drain. Now its seems fine. I used spy cpu to test the cpu speeds as Colchiro said and confirm most of the time it going to deep sleep when it is screen off. After 1h its hold the charge 99%. I'm pretty happy with that. I think we should charged it to 100% to get calibrate. ( after install sod fix)
> Now for me no problems with my TP. Good work CM.


Folks should also run the app Battery Calibration before doing battery life testing.


----------



## Redflea

cpittman said:


> anyone looking to revert flash this zip. it's the original boot.img from the last release.
> http://www.box.net/s...rc02nohb7kyp8l6


Very nice of you.


----------



## waruna

Redflea said:


> Folks should also run the app Battery Calibration before doing battery life testing.


Yesterday I test my cpu speeds using set cpu. What I noticed it used maximum frequency 1200 MHz for 65% time and minimum 192 MHz for 24% even screen off. Thats may drains the battery life.


----------



## Colchiro

Check your governor setting if it doesn't want to drop to slow speed at idle.

Also, you can check your battery use in settings... battery to see what app is using your battery.


----------



## lane32x

Thorn11166 said:


> just installed this not 10 minutes ago and whenever i turn my screen off it reboots each time.


Have you thought about testing it yourself? I mean, what's the worst that happens? You have to re-install using CWM and use Titanium Backup to restore your apps.

Anyways, I installed it yesterday and it's working great so far. I'm using CPU Spy to snoop around and my TP has now gone into deep sleep 3 times without a SoD. My last Deep Sleep lasted for 16 hours and 51 minutes. Battery is still almost full, so I'm not getting the reboots OR the battery drain issues.


----------



## Medlir

Installed the fix 12 hours ago, not a single SoD so far. Charged to 100% at work exactly 5 hours ago, got home, TP had been asleep in my bag the entire time since, was at 98% when woken up.


----------



## mav73

Wow thank you after flashing zip I haven't had one sod. Before I was having sods every time the screen turned off

Big thanks!


----------



## ericdabbs

I noticed the SOD fix boot image also included a patch to display the temperature on Android Overclock. I looked at the Battery Calibration app as well and its now showing a voltage value. Its looking like maybe Issue 110 was included in this SOD fix boot image?

Issue 110
http://code.google.c...s/detail?id=110


----------



## hashman

i have a daily SOD
have installed this and will report


----------



## ericdabbs

hashman said:


> i have a daily SOD
> have installed this and will report


Have you performed the preventive steps on your TP such as:

1) Setting your screen off frequency to 384 Mhz or higher in Android OC or SetCPU
2) Installing and enabling Softlocker app to disable sleeping
3) Disabling your wifi behind powering off your TP

Are you saying your got a SOD despite installing the SOD patch?


----------



## Nburnes

ericdabbs said:


> Have you performed the preventive steps on your TP such as:
> 
> 1) Setting your screen off frequency to 384 Mhz or higher in Android OC or SetCPU
> 2) Installing and enabling Softlocker app to disable sleeping
> 3) Disabling your wifi behind powering off your TP
> 
> Are you saying your got a SOD despite installing the SOD patch?


No.....he is saying he will install it and report.


----------



## hashman

ericdabbs said:


> Have you performed the preventive steps on your TP such as:
> 
> 1) Setting your screen off frequency to 384 Mhz or higher in Android OC or SetCPU
> 2) Installing and enabling Softlocker app to disable sleeping
> 3) Disabling your wifi behind powering off your TP
> 
> Are you saying your got a SOD despite installing the SOD patch?


I had tried all of those alternatives
i just installed the patch now, so can not say: i'm leaving the touchpad for the day now will report tonight if its SOD or not








hopefully not


----------



## midas

Installed this last night but I'm seeing odd battery usage. As suggested, I also installed CPU Spy. Left theTP unplugged over night. 8 hours and 40 minutes on battery drained from 100% down to 66%. That's very high.

CPU Spy showed that, while plugged in for a few hours, but sleeping, almost all the time was spent in deep sleep.

But when unplugged for those 8 hours it spent 0% in deep sleep. It spent it all at 192Mhz. That itself is odd. But even at 192Mhz all night I would expect less CPU usage.

I've now got the TP set to turn off WiFi when sleeping unless it's plugged in. I'll see tonight if the battery usage is any different.


----------



## sandman

midas said:


> I've now got the TP set to turn off WiFi when sleeping unless it's plugged in. I'll see tonight if the battery usage is any different.


How do you do that? I manually turn my wifi off before putting it down for the night. Last night it used 6% battery over a 9 hour period in sleep mode (with the fix applied).


----------



## cwbarrick1

Holy crap... nine hours of sleep... I am jellous!

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## tusman

Deep sleep time: 15 hours
Battery level : 92% (wifi turned off)
No SOD fix
Only 8% battery use for 15 hours.

I will measure again wifi turned on and after SOD fix...


----------



## midas

Turned WiFi off for about 45 minutes while on battery. This time it did go to deep sleep and battery usage was acceptable. But I also changed settings in SugarSync to only try to sync when plugged in. It had been set to every hour. I'll test battery usage again tonight to see if that helps.


----------



## Redflea

ericdabbs said:


> Have you performed the preventive steps on your TP such as:
> 
> 1) Setting your screen off frequency to 384 Mhz or higher in Android OC or SetCPU
> 2) Installing and enabling Softlocker app to disable sleeping
> 3) Disabling your wifi behind powering off your TP
> 
> Are you saying your got a SOD despite installing the SOD patch?


Those steps should not be applied by someone testing this patch, the point is to see if it works normally without those types of steps.


----------



## sandman

Redflea said:


> Those steps should not be applied by someone testing this patch, the point is to see if it works normally without those types of steps.


+1


----------



## creativepro

Up time- 37:10:35! Before I'd be lucky if I could get a few hours on the 2nd Touchpad. Oddly our first Touchpad with kernel version #16 has very few bsods. It has been up for 40 hours.


----------



## Noiofnine

I found that sometimes my superuser does not properly grant access to over clocking apps that are essential to ward of SOD issues. When ever SOD happens I clear the super user cache and data and let it start fresh with app permissions.

Sod returns for me every 3 to 4 days... but for me I discovered such issue because it was granting root access to other apps like chainfire, TB, and even rootexplorer... 
So for me it was an accidental discovery.

Log shows root access granted even prompts, but the apps themselves didn't work fully.

But this is my experiance. Updated to super user 3.0.6 and longest I've gone without sod was 7 days... usually 3 or 4 days...


----------



## andymw

OK .. I've installed this fix and uninstalled SoftLocker. Without SoftLocker my machine would go into SOD within minutes, so I will soon know if this has worked. Will keep you all updated.


----------



## MathewSK81

Installed it yesterday, uninstalled soft locker and am running stock CPU speeds. Haven't had a SOD yet. Also been on battery for about 11 hours with light usage and am currently at 82%.


----------



## midas

Just had my first SoD since installing this fix. I was OK all day but then I used something to increase the volume of the speakers and it locked the next time it went to sleep. Not sure if the two incidents are related or not. I'll test more without using that app.


----------



## andymw

So far so good ... no SODs since installing and feels slightly faster than before whenI had SoftLocker on it. Probably just my imagination. Will know for sure after a good night's sleep.


----------



## ericdabbs

Question for all that have installed the SOD fix. Are you guys enabling wifi sleep (Settings->Wireless connections->Advanced->Sleep policy-> When screen is off) for your battery drain test?


----------



## sandman

ericdabbs said:


> Question for all that have installed the SOD fix. Are you guys enabling wifi sleep (Settings->Wireless connections->Advanced->Sleep policy-> When screen is off) for your battery drain test?


I don't think that setting does anything on the tp.


----------



## Redflea

sandman said:


> I don't think that setting does anything on the tp.


I've heard nothing to indicate that those settings aren't functional. Why do you say that?


----------



## MathewSK81

ericdabbs said:


> Question for all that have installed the SOD fix. Are you guys enabling wifi sleep (Settings->Wireless connections->Advanced->Sleep policy-> When screen is off) for your battery drain test?


No, I've been using "Never" for wifi sleep.


----------



## dalingrin

Redflea said:


> I've heard nothing to indicate that those settings aren't functional. Why do you say that?


I hard coded this to always be never in Alpha 2.1 despite whatever setting the user changes it to. The wifi module can't handle the sleep mode. This will be fixed in Alpha3


----------



## Pinan

dalingrin said:


> I hard coded this to always be never in Alpha 2.1 despite whatever setting the user changes it to. The wifi module can't handle the sleep mode. This will be fixed in Alpha3


Does this mean that all of the wifi issues will be fixed? ie: switching networks, coming out of sleep, reboot, etc.? That would be great!


----------



## lolento

dalingrin said:


> I hard coded this to always be never in Alpha 2.1 despite whatever setting the user changes it to. The wifi module can't handle the sleep mode. This will be fixed in Alpha3


This is what I thought! Another user replied to me saying their wifi turns off with the SOD fix which was bugging me like crazy like I did something wrong........LOL

Thanks for the all the hard work!


----------



## muz

I applied this last night. Used to wake up to SoD every midnight. Not today







no SoD in past 18hours. That's a record for me.
thanks!


----------



## Redflea

dalingrin said:


> I hard coded this to always be never in Alpha 2.1 despite whatever setting the user changes it to. The wifi module can't handle the sleep mode. This will be fixed in Alpha3


Thanks for the clarification, D.


----------



## nvmax

been using this for a few days now and would usually get a few dozen sod's but I Have yet to have 1 since I applied this patch.


----------



## finberg

Been having SOD issues despite softlocker. Installed this and 36 hours later no SODs (uninstalled softlocker as suggested). Thanks!


----------



## segadc

Amazing so far a full day/night with no SOD!! Love android on TouchPad again thanks!!!


----------



## andymw

dalingrin said:


> I hard coded this to always be never in Alpha 2.1 despite whatever setting the user changes it to. The wifi module can't handle the sleep mode. This will be fixed in Alpha3


Ah ha! That explains why! It was driving me crazy trying to work out why WiFi wasn't turning itself off. Even with it on and email syncing all night, I only lost 13% battery overnight. Tomorrow I will try it with WiFi really off.


----------



## midas

Last night was much better. 9 hours on battery after a full charge. This morning battery reads 93%. Looks like SugarSync was indeed my culprit last night.


----------



## tusman

midas said:


> Last night was much better. 9 hours on battery after a full charge. This morning battery reads 93%. Looks like SugarSync was indeed my culprit last night.


Wifi on or off?


----------



## midas

tusman said:


> Wifi on or off?


WiFi on and email being checked regularly. I also have Titanium Backup doing it's thing over night. So I was very happy with 7% drain over 9 hours.


----------



## tusman

tusman said:


> Deep sleep time: 15 hours
> Battery level : 92% (wifi turned off)
> No SOD fix
> Only 8% battery use for 15 hours.


Deep sleep time: 15 hours
Battery level : 92% (wifi turned off)
with SOD fix
Only 8% battery use for 15 hours.

SOD fix not affecting battery drain.

Next step...wifi on battery drain


----------



## colonel panic

I had an SoD this morning







Applied patch Saturday, uninstalled setCPU, was good all weekend....last night, left it unplugged, wifi off, 91% battery. After hard reset this morning, still 85% battery, if that means anything.

I'll try again tonight the same way to see if it was an isolated incident.


----------



## djhomeboy

12 hours and going no SOD. This works!


----------



## Mithinco

This fixed my SOD problem as well! Thanks!


----------



## andymw

OK ... left my TouchPad in standby mode with wireless off for most of the day. 13 hours and 11 mins and it dropped to 82% battery remaining. That should mean that it could go 72 hours in standby ... getting there


----------



## scmobileman

SOD seems fixed but now I have no wifi at all. It says it's connecting but never does. I've tried numerous things with no luck. Ugh


----------



## Nburnes

scmobileman said:


> SOD seems fixed but now I have no wifi at all. It says it's connecting but never does. I've tried numerous things with no luck. Ugh


So you tried either through ADB or Terminal Emu



Code:


<br />
rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot<br />

and then connecting again still didn't work?


----------



## scmobileman

Nburnes said:


> So you tried either through ADB or Terminal Emu
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot<br />
> 
> and then connecting again still didn't work?


Thanks, I assume that was something I should have known? It worked but is that something I may need to do occasionally? Thanks again.


----------



## 12paq

scmobileman said:


> SOD seems fixed but now I have no wifi at all. It says it's connecting but never does. I've tried numerous things with no luck. Ugh


Edit: you guys beat me to it. ^^

Go to your wifi connection and select forget. Then try to log back on. If this does not work, From the Terminal app:

# su
# rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot

This will clear all wif settings and reboot.

_________

So you guys realise the patch in this op has the sleep policy hard coded and set to "never", regardless of user settings. This is a work around for SOD that is caused by wifi and the associated drivers not waking up the device properly.

Likely having wifi on constantly will effect battery drain. Sett a CPU screen off profile with lower maximums might help battery. It seems to be working for me.

This might be fixed in Alpha 3.


----------



## Nburnes

scmobileman said:


> Edit: you guys beat me to it. ^^
> 
> Go to your wifi connection and select forget. Then try to log back on. If this does not work, From the Terminal app:
> 
> # su
> # rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot
> 
> This will clear all wif settings and reboot.
> 
> _________
> 
> So you guys realise the patch in this op is a kernel with the sleep policy hard coded and set to "never", regardless of user settings. This is a work around for SOD that is caused by wifi and the associated drivers not waking up the device properly.
> 
> Likely having wifi on constantly will effect battery drain. Sett a CPU screen off profile with lower maximums might help battery. It seems to be working for me.
> 
> This might be fixed in Alpha 3.


This will be fixed in Alpha 3 as dalingrin said earlier in this thread, as well as everything you said about it being on. Battery drain with wifi always on seems negligible to my use.


----------



## 12paq

Nburnes said:


> Yes, you may have to do it occasionally. It was in the first post of the CM thread, but it is a little ways in the middle.
> This will be fixed in Alpha 3 as dalingrin said earlier in this thread, as well as everything you said about it being on. Battery drain with wifi always on seems negligible to my use.


.

Yup.


----------



## tusman

andymw said:


> OK ... left my TouchPad in standby mode with wireless off for most of the day. 13 hours and 11 mins and it dropped to 82% battery remaining. That should mean that it could go 72 hours in standby ... getting there


15 hours and still 92%... Your battery drain is high


----------



## fariswheel

what is SOD ?


----------



## Noiofnine

I found something that has worked for me also. If you have your governor set to ONDEMAND, it will cause more SOD. I changed it to ONDEMANDTLC and I could get 4 days-7days with out issue.


----------



## MathewSK81

fariswheel said:


> what is SOD ?


Sleep of Death. It's a bit dramatic of a name as the Touchpad doesn't actually die. It refers to a common issue when the Touchpad becomes non-responsive when asleep. It won't wake up and the only way out is to hold the power & home buttons for 20 seconds or so to reboot it.


----------



## Colchiro

It was also a problem with the Nook Color, from which a lot of this code was inherited. At least it was fixed a LOT sooner here.


----------



## midas

Probably a stupid question, but since I assume most people watching this thread have had many SoDs, it might be relevant. Are all these forced reboots causing us to have a corrupted file system? I know a little about Linux, but only enough to be dangerous. Is this something we should be concerned about?


----------



## Redflea

midas said:


> Probably a stupid question, but since I assume most people watching this thread have had many SoDs, it might be relevant. Are all these forced reboots causing us to have a corrupted file system? I know a little about Linux, but only enough to be dangerous. Is this something we should be concerned about?


Yes, one of the developers just posted that the forced reboots can result in corrupted data, and should be avoided if possible. The current SOD patch it's the best bet to do that.

If you continue to have sods, the app Softlocker it's your best bet until the next release.


----------



## MathewSK81

Been running it 2 days now, no SODs. Not using softlocker and not boosting CPU speeds when screen is off.


----------



## midas

Redflea said:


> Yes, one of the developers just posted that the forced reboots can result in corrupted data, and should be avoided if possible. The current SOD patch it's the best bet to do that.


So what do we do about the corrupt data? I know Linux has a file system check (fschk I think). But what mount points do we run it on? What are the best options to use? Or is it not file system corruption but rather just corrupt files? Guess I'm just paranoid. So far I've only had one SOD with this patch, so maybe it's not a concern.


----------



## Aganar

So no SoD's, but the system seems to be jolting itself awake every time it nears an SoD, which is going to be a terrible drain on my battery, since I still want it to be able to sleep. Also, I'm not experiencing random resets. This isn't much better than the SoD's...


----------



## Nburnes

Aganar said:


> So no SoD's, but the system seems to be jolting itself awake every time it nears an SoD, which is going to be a terrible drain on my battery, since I still want it to be able to sleep. Also, I'm not experiencing random resets. This isn't much better than the SoD's...


It is sleeping. Idk where you are getting "jotling" itself back awake and causing terrible battery life. Download CPU Spy and watch the deep sleep thread. Mine went for 40 something hours....


----------



## desiretouchpad

Been running for 24 hours and no problems so far and battery life seems a bit better,have noticed the wifi not playing up as well,dont know if its related but its something i have observed.


----------



## tusman

Deep sleep time: 15 hours
Battery level : 92% (wifi turned off)
No SOD fix
Only 8% battery use for 15 hours.

Deep sleep time: 15 hours
Battery level : 92% (wifi turned off)
with SOD fix
Only 8% battery use for 15 hours.

Deep sleep time: 15 hours
Battery level : 78% (wifi turned on)
with SOD fix
22% battery use for 15 hours.

*RESULT:*
SOD fix not affecting battery drain.
Wifi sucking battery.


----------



## Redflea

My drain last night, with this SOD fix installed. TP off charger, screen off, wifi on.

Time: 11PM - 8AM, 9 hours
Drain: 100% to 89%, 11% loss
Rate: ~1.2% per hour


----------



## tusman

Redflea said:


> My drain last night, with this SOD fix installed. TP off charger, screen off, wifi on.
> 
> Time: 11PM - 8AM, 9 hours
> Drain: 100% to 89%, 11% loss
> Rate: ~.8% per hour


Wrong. 1.22% per hour.


----------



## colonel panic

Just had my second SoD since installing the patch Saturday









Am I the only one who didn't get a complete fix from it?


----------



## redundant409

I haven't got a sod since 2.1. No patches used. Weird.


----------



## midas

I had the one I documented earlier, but I was convinced it had to do with the speaker volume app I tried using. Since then I'm now at about 48 hours uptime.


----------



## ben1977

I also have quite a high battery drain, close to 1% per hour., and wifi is off.
Battery drain is much less important under WebOS (0.4% per hour roughly).

What is the common trend under CM7 : I see people close to 1.3%, other to 0.5, what about you ?


----------



## Redflea

tusman said:


> Wrong. 1.22% per hour.


DOH! Another reminder to never do math/post while participating in a work meeting at the same time...


----------



## midas

Are you sure wifi is actually off? I'm seeing about 1% with wifi on. Remember, as confirmed above, the setting to automatically turn off wifi during doesn't work. So unless you're manually turning it off, it's still working and draining.


----------



## hashman

i have not yet experienced an SOD since install of patch, but battery totally drained in 24h after a fresh reboot and 100% battery


----------



## Redflea

Go into Settings>About>Battery Usage and see what's eating your battery...that drain rate is not normal.


----------



## desifun

Is anyone else having problem with audio in all the videos and with YouTube? I had posted a new topic because my YouTube videos has stopped working, never thought this new patch could be the reason. Anybody experiencing NO AUDIO and non working YOUTUBE videos after the installation of this patch?


----------



## desiretouchpad

Fully charged mine yesterday 6pm and and now its 74% with a bit of use and wifi on and no sod, I'm happy.23 hours


----------



## tmphallenser

Got again a SOD tonight, wifi turned off. Fix is not working for me.


----------



## lee634

All patched up since yesterday
Min CPU set back to 192MHz and not a single sod
FAB


----------



## SingleSided

Updated which eliminated all SOD's so far. However the Touch Screen was not recognized out of sleep occurrence one time (first time ever). Time to research that now instead.


----------



## rpjones68

I was experiencing the SOD for days and uninstalled softlocker, cleared cache and added this fix. Now, so far in 24 hrs, no SOD, but when it sleeps, I get a "frozen" screen and when I wake it up, it moves the icon I got to trash like it wants to delete it. It's very strange...


----------



## evoic

Got my first SOD after 4 days.
I can live with that for now, vs. the SOD every other time it slept before this fix.


----------



## jackychan

Someone fixed SOD by uninstall and reinstall:

http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/36208-no-more-sleep-death-on-hp-touchpad-heres-what-worked-for-me/


----------



## midas

I'm now at 73 hours since the last SoD. Not bad at all.

As far as the unresponsive screen after sleep. I've had that a few times even before this patch. I just hit the power button and then hit it again and it's fixed. Truly minor inconvenience.


----------



## waruna

evoic said:


> Got my first SOD after 4 days.
> I can live with that for now, vs. the SOD every other time it slept before this fix.


Same here. after 3 days I got sod and continue SOD every other time it slept. Restore and installed the patch now it works again.


----------



## SingleSided

midas thanks but that definately didn't work for me. I needed to hard reset. The good news is so far I haven't had another occurance. The SOD was the only major usability issue IMO and it is solved. Great Alpha.


----------



## midas

SingleSided said:


> midas thanks but that definately didn't work for me. I needed to hard reset. The good news is so far I haven't had another occurance. The SOD was the only major usability issue IMO and it is solved. Great Alpha.


I just does to show you how hard it is to fix some of these problems. Different things work for different people. Before this patch, I tried everything that other people said worked to solve their SOD problem. Nothing worked for me. My hats are really off to the developers for what they've accomplished.


----------



## Colchiro

It's been stated several times there are several causes of SOD. This one just fixes a popular one.


----------



## midas

And after about 77 hour, I got another SOD. Lots better than the past, but still a work in progress I guess.


----------



## triples3rd

yeah... installed patch rebooted and then played angry birds.... now i cant pad to turn on.... tried the touch stone for a day, nuthin, tried having it hooked to pc, nuthin, and tried wall, nuthin... umm think iam SCREWED, as i dont have a recpiet, wonder if hp would take the unit as it isnt charging umm. also i have tried holding the power button and the bottom on the bottom, nuthin :{


----------



## rohan

Works great now, thanks. I'm not sure why I had the battery drain, but now its around 1% an hour with Wifi on.
Awesome work CM team, thank you very much. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## rohan

triples3rd said:


> yeah... installed patch rebooted and then played angry birds.... now i cant pad to turn on.... tried the touch stone for a day, nuthin, tried having it hooked to pc, nuthin, and tried wall, nuthin... umm think iam SCREWED, as i dont have a recpiet, wonder if hp would take the unit as it isnt charging umm. also i have tried holding the power button and the bottom on the bottom, nuthin :{


Make sure you are holding the power & home button for a LONG time... I mean around 30 seconds max. Try it like 3 times also.


----------



## dewijaro

desifun said:


> Is anyone else having problem with audio in all the videos and with YouTube? I had posted a new topic because my YouTube videos has stopped working, never thought this new patch could be the reason. Anybody experiencing NO AUDIO and non working YOUTUBE videos after the installation of this patch?


I am also having this problem. After installing the patch I am 72hrs without a SOD, but I have no audio and Youtube won't work (App or Webpage through dolphan). Gonna have to go back to my backup, but I'm really liking not having to wake the deep slumber any more!


----------



## hypermetalsonic

has anyone else had the problem with an unresponsive screen? Doesnt pick up touch but still functions and stuff.. Not saying this fix is to blame, but maybe just another side effect of going to sleep? So far this has only happened twice to me in a week. Probably never experienced it in the past because of SOD's


----------



## dougl

dewijaro said:


> I am also having this problem. After installing the patch I am 72hrs without a SOD, but I have no audio and Youtube won't work (App or Webpage through dolphan). Gonna have to go back to my backup, but I'm really liking not having to wake the deep slumber any more!


I had the same issue - also could not play videos. I used used the zip cpittman posted in this thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8853-working-sod-fix-from-dalingrin/page__st__60 brought back my sound, video and SOD. Re-installed the SOD patch and sound, video and SOD went away. I'm living with the SOD for now.


----------



## cpittman

Fyi, if you somehow are installing this patch on alpha1 you will experience the no sound issue. I mistakenly flashed alpha1 on a friends touch pad then flashed the sod fix and couldn't figure out y there was no sound until I realized I had flashed alpha1 instead of 2.1.

Edit* for the no sound issue try reflashing alpha2 in cw without wiping, reboot cw, reflash sod fix then reboot to cm. Not 100% certain it will fix the issue but well worth a try.


----------



## desifun

how do we


cpittman said:


> Fyi, if you somehow are installing this patch on alpha1 you will experience the no sound issue. I mistakenly flashed alpha1 on a friends touch pad then flashed the sod fix and couldn't figure out y there was no sound until I realized I had flashed alpha1 instead of 2.1.
> 
> Edit* for the no sound issue try reflashing alpha2 in cw without wiping, reboot cw, reflash sod fix then reboot to cm. Not 100% certain it will fix the issue but well worth a try.


How do we do this reflashing alpha2 ? Please advice. I love NO SOD, but cannot survive without audio and videos. I wish there was a way to keep everything along with NO SOD :-(


----------



## dewijaro

cpittman said:


> Fyi, if you somehow are installing this patch on alpha1 you will experience the no sound issue. I mistakenly flashed alpha1 on a friends touch pad then flashed the sod fix and couldn't figure out y there was no sound until I realized I had flashed alpha1 instead of 2.1.
> 
> Edit* for the no sound issue try reflashing alpha2 in cw without wiping, reboot cw, reflash sod fix then reboot to cm. Not 100% certain it will fix the issue but well worth a try.


I went back to Alpha1 because the SOD got worse with Alpha2! Thanks for telling us. I'll try flashing A2 tonight then do the SOD fix and report back. Thanks so much!!


----------



## andymw

OK. Just left my touchpad all day with wireless offf for 12 1/2 hrs. Lost only4% power!!!! That's 13 days of standby mode! I can't believe it really, but that'swhat it did today.... any thoughts?


----------



## tusman

andymw said:


> OK. Just left my touchpad all day with wireless offf for 12 1/2 hrs. Lost only4% power!!!! That's 13 days of standby mode! I can't believe it really, but that'swhat it did today.... any thoughts?


Your TP must have diesel engine or working with sun power









Try wifi on...


----------



## triples3rd

ya tried holding the home and power button for a min, had it on wallcharger since last post... still nuthin... ahhhh errhhhh, well i dont have sod anymore


----------



## cpittman

desifun said:


> how do we
> 
> How do we do this reflashing alpha2 ? Please advice. I love NO SOD, but cannot survive without audio and videos. I wish there was a way to keep everything along with NO SOD :-(


If my instructions were not clear enough you'll need to search else where for instructions on how to flash roms /zips in cw.

*edit sorry if that came across kinda douchy. i was posting on my phone from work and didn't really have time to explain the details.


----------



## Redflea

desifun said:


> how do we
> 
> How do we do this reflashing alpha2 ? Please advice. I love NO SOD, but cannot survive without audio and videos. I wish there was a way to keep everything along with NO SOD :-(


Put the CM7 zip on your TP again.

Boot in to ClockwordMod Recovery (power button hold, power menu appears, select reboot, select Recovery).

Wipe Cache, wipe Dalvik Cache (in Advanced). And you should clear battery stats as well since you'll be there.

Use the Install Zip from SD card option to install the CM7 zip.

Reboot.

All your current settings/apps should be retained.


----------



## felixdd

Just installed the fix 2 days ago.

Light usage these past two days. 45% left by the end of the second day. Before the fix I would be hunting for a charger.

WIth the screen and wifi off, my drain is approximately 0.5% per hour.


----------



## Colchiro

I had no sound after flashing so just reflashed cm7, gApps, rebooted and flashed sod fix again and had sound and no sod's.


----------



## dewijaro

Redid my system yesterday and now running with near perfection!

Did a Data/Cache/Devlik wipe, Flashed A2, SOD fix, then gApps, then restored my TiBackup and this thing is running grand! No WiFi issues no SOD and audio all around. Even went in and turned SetCPU minimums back down and turned WiFi sleep back on. I love my TP and I love the CM Devs!!









edit: And I appreciate the RW team and members for all of the help!


----------



## Redflea

dewijaro said:


> Redid my system yesterday and now running with near perfection!
> 
> Did a Data/Cache/Devlik wipe, Flashed A2, SOD fix, then gApps, then restored my TiBackup and this thing is running grand! No WiFi issues no SOD and audio all around. Even went in and turned SetCPU minimums back down and turned WiFi sleep back on. I love my TP and I love the CM Devs!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: And I appreciate the RW team and members for all of the help!


FYI, wifi sleep settings are over ridden by the SOD fix, wifi its always on for now.

Congrats on getting your system smoothed out.


----------



## robreefer

My TP has been running for 5 days now with no SOD!!!


----------



## desifun

Redflea said:


> Put the CM7 zip on your TP again.
> 
> Boot in to ClockwordMod Recovery (power button hold, power menu appears, select reboot, select Recovery).
> 
> Wipe Cache, wipe Dalvik Cache (in Advanced). And you should clear battery stats as well since you'll be there.
> 
> Use the Install Zip from SD card option to install the CM7 zip.
> 
> Reboot.
> 
> All your current settings/apps should be retained.


Thanks all for your responses. This is the first time I am doing REFLASHING...so had no idea how to do it. So, one more stupid question...when you say you all flashed it to Alpha 2, does that mean you all started from the point where you put all those zip files to your hp touchpad and then do all the steps from sign in to gmail and all or there is already some installed zip files lying around in one of the folders in TP?? Please help...thanks in advance.

I already wiped all the cache/ did delvik data wipe and also battery thing. But, I don't see any CMINSTALL folder or those zip files in any of my folders. So, should I just put all those files like I did in the beginning?

Thanks,


----------



## Colchiro

Sounds like you missed this important part: _"Put the CM7 zip on your TP again"._

When you ran Acme installer, the files were removed.

If you're going to reflash, you have to copy your files to cminstall again.

Now you're going to have to reboot and copy the file from webOS.


----------



## Redflea

desifun said:


> Thanks all for your responses. This is the first time I am doing REFLASHING...so had no idea how to do it. So, one more stupid question...when you say you all flashed it to Alpha 2, does that mean you all started from the point where you put all those zip files to your hp touchpad and then do all the steps from sign in to gmail and all or there is already some installed zip files lying around in one of the folders in TP?? Please help...thanks in advance.
> 
> I already wiped all the cache/ did delvik data wipe and also battery thing. But, I don't see any CMINSTALL folder or those zip files in any of my folders. So, should I just put all those files like I did in the beginning?
> 
> Thanks,


As noted, you need to copy the CM7 zip to your TP again. You can put it in any folder, and then boot into recovery and use install zip from SD card.


----------



## desifun

Colchiro said:


> Sounds like you missed this important part: _"Put the CM7 zip on your TP again"._
> 
> When you ran Acme installer, the files were removed.
> 
> If you're going to reflash, you have to copy your files to cminstall again.
> 
> Now you're going to have to reboot and copy the file from webOS.


Oops!! You are right...I missed the most important part, that is why I had to go through all the steps again. But, even after all the steps my sound/video has not come yet. So, I am trying to now do the right way and see it it works.

Thanks again for your help and thanks Redflea for your message as well. I will see if this short cut works for me or not . Finger crossed


----------



## desifun

Nope....no luck, I tried everything two times, but as soon as I install that SOD fix, Youtube stops working and no audio







. So, looks like I might have to suffer from SOD and will have to chose the videos with audio. Thanks again all the members for your help.


----------



## Colchiro

Then run the uninstaller (link on page 1 or 2), check to make sure sound works and reflash the SOD fix.

I lost sound after installing, but it came back when I reflashed the cm7, gApps, rebooted and flashed the SOD fix again.


----------



## cpittman

desifun said:


> Nope....no luck, I tried everything two times, but as soon as I install that SOD fix, Youtube stops working and no audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So, looks like I might have to suffer from SOD and will have to chose the videos with audio. Thanks again all the members for your help.


Make sure you go back to the cm thread and d/l alpha2. Your problem sounds like you just reflashed alpha 1.

edit* also, op should be updated to warn people that flashing this kernel over alpha1 causes sound/video issues.


----------



## cpittman

for anyone interested i went ahead and repackaged alpha2 with the sod fix already applied. if you're experiencing the no sound issue give this a try.

flash via cwm and wipe both caches.

http://www.box.net/s/cepgqng1s847fzi8bjcq


----------



## dEBASERpIX

With Alpha2.1 I got SOD's almost everytime I let the TP go to sleep (even more frequent than wit Alpha1). Then I was running Alpha2.1 with softlocker and no SOD's. Removed Softlocker and installed the SOD-patch. SOD's were back, albeit not so frequent as with the original Alpha2.1.

I ended up re-installing Softlocker and now my TP's happy again. Looking forward to the next attempt to crush this nasty SOD-bug.


----------



## netbeui

So what's the consensus on "normal" battery drain using Alpha 2.1? With Sod-be-gone installed under Alpha 2.1 my battery is going down about 2% per hour, this is at night while I'm sleeping with airplane mode checked. I'm losing about 3% per hour with normal use; checking email, browsing web, reading ebook, etc.

Is this roughly the same battery life everyone else is experiencing? I thought I read somewhere that someone experienced only 3% total drain overnight. Are there any specific settings I might have missed that would improve my battery life? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## strikernl

Have 2 touchpads (32GBs), one since two months ago. It had SoDs with alpha 1, alpha 2 fixed them (still happens, but very rarely, every few weeks or so).

The second touchpad is newer, alpha 2 was already out when I got it. This one has loads of SoDs, I was on holidays so I could only put the SoD fix on today. Hasn't had a SoD since a couple of hours which is promising. Used to get SoD pretty much every time the screen turned off.

I wonder what the difference is between the two devices. Perhaps I should have installed alpha 1 and updated to 2 instead of installing 2 straight away?

I hope this fix holds. Seems to, so far.


----------



## desifun

cpittman said:


> for anyone interested i went ahead and repackaged alpha2 with the sod fix already applied. if you're experiencing the no sound issue give this a try.
> 
> flash via cwm and wipe both caches.
> 
> http://www.box.net/s...ng1s847fzi8bjcq


Thanks for this file. I tried to install it and when I click on the link it saves as a .zip file with no name, is it normal? I installed it with CW recovery and sound and video are back but also with SOD. Am I doing something wrong?

Thankx


----------



## cpittman

desifun said:


> Thanks for this file. I tried to install it and when I click on the link it saves as a .zip file with no name, is it normal? I installed it with CW recovery and sound and video are back but also with SOD. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Thankx


for it to download with no name you had to have chosen to rename it to nothing when you downloaded it. i just downloaded it from my own link and it was named update-cm-7.1.0-tendetloin-a2.1-fullofbugsSOD-FIXED.zip as for the sod coming back there isn't much i can do for you. i merely replaced the original boot.img with the sod-fix boot.img. it's essentially the exact same thing as if you installed alpha2 and then the sod fix separately.


----------



## dancon1961

cpittman said:


> for it to download with no name you had to have chosen to rename it to nothing when you downloaded it. i just downloaded it from my own link and it was named update-cm-7.1.0-tendetloin-a2.1-fullofbugsSOD-FIXED.zip as for the sod coming back there isn't much i can do for you. i merely replaced the original boot.img with the sod-fix boot.img. it's essentially the exact same thing as if you installed alpha2 and then the sod fix separately.


Am I correct in assuming that I this is the full alpha2.1 and I can flash this over the already installed alpha2.1?

Will I lose my current setup? Apps and screen settings?


----------



## cpittman

dancon1961 said:


> Am I correct in assuming that I this is the full alpha2.1 and I can flash this over the already installed alpha2.1?
> 
> Will I lose my current setup? Apps and screen settings?


It is alpha2.1 with the sod fix already applied. Flash and wipe cache and dalvik. You wont lose apps or settings unless you wipe data which is not necessary.


----------



## dancon1961

cpittman said:


> It is alpha2.1 with the sod fix already applied. Flash and wipe cache and dalvik. You wont lose apps or settings unless you wipe data which is not necessary.


Thanks. I was having the sod issues and tried just applying the sod fix by itself but lost all sound.

I did apply this zip and everything seems to be working. All apps and settings remained and sound is working. Now hopefully no more sod issues.


----------



## cpittman

I'll state this again. The op of this thread should edit it to say *This update will break audio if you apply it to alpha1. Make sure you are on alpha2 or just use the zip I posted.


----------



## dancon1961

cpittman said:


> I'll state this again. The op of this thread should edit it to say *This update will break audio if you apply it to alpha1. Make sure you are on alpha2 or just use the zip I posted.


Just to let you know, I did have 2.1 on my TP and applying the sod fix by itself broke my sound.
Applying 2.1 with sod fix over my original 2.1 works great.

I don't know why this is, but I'm a happy camper now.


----------



## cpittman

dancon1961 said:


> Just to let you know, I did have 2.1 on my TP and applying the sod fix by itself broke my sound.
> Applying 2.1 with sod fix over my original 2.1 works great.
> 
> I don't know why this is, but I'm a happy camper now.


Interesting. I'm not sure what the common thread is then.


----------



## jvm051

I applied the Sod fix, but still am having the issue. Usually will work fine during the day, but when I wake up in the morning, and try to use the TP, I need to do a reboot. Oh well, hopefully Alpha 3 will have it fixed. Other than that, just some minor bugs here and there, but really enjoying CM7


----------



## cpittman

jvm051 said:


> I applied the Sod fix, but still am having the issue. Usually will work fine during the day, but when I wake up in the morning, and try to use the TP, I need to do a reboot. Oh well, hopefully Alpha 3 will have it fixed. Other than that, just some minor bugs here and there, but really enjoying CM7


i'm pretty sure this fix only addressed one of the sod issues. it's not an end all sod fix. there are several reasons the sod happens from what i understand and this just addressed one of them. personally i experienced very few sod's even before the fix and haven't had one since applying the fix. for now this is the best we got.


----------



## Redflea

cpittman said:


> i'm pretty sure this fix only addressed one of the sod issues. it's not an end all sod fix. there are several reasons the sod happens from what i understand and this just addressed one of them. personally i experienced very few sod's even before the fix and haven't had one since applying the fix. for now this is the best we got.


Ditto...on 2.1 I had maybe two or three SODs over a period of weeks, and they may have been related to some programs I was screwing around with. After loading this SOD fix I've had none. This SOD fix is focused, from what what I've seen from Dalingrin, on wifi-sleep related SODs.


----------



## midas

I've had two SODs in the last day. I suspect it's got to do with a widget I just added to show uptime. Don't know for sure, but I'd been having pretty good luck before that.

But here's the odd thing. It appears that resetting takes a lot less time. Before I'd have to hold the power and home button for at least 15 seconds. Now it seems to happen in less than 5 seconds. I have no clue why that would be.


----------



## sandman

midas said:


> I've had two SODs in the last day. I suspect it's got to do with a widget I just added to show uptime. Don't know for sure, but I'd been having pretty good luck before that.
> 
> But here's the odd thing. It appears that resetting takes a lot less time. Before I'd have to hold the power and home button for at least 15 seconds. Now it seems to happen in less than 5 seconds. I have no clue why that would be.


This has happened to me a few times (without the widget). This morning it happened and I tried holding in just the power button and it booted up. I don't think it is the sod, I think it is shutting itself down during the night.


----------



## midas

sandman said:


> This has happened to me a few times (without the widget). This morning it happened and I tried holding in just the power button and it booted up. I don't think it is the sod, I think it is shutting itself down during the night.


Very interesting thought. I guess I'll just try the power button by itself next time and see what happens. Wonder what is causing this new behavior?


----------



## Redflea

midas said:


> I've had two SODs in the last day. I suspect it's got to do with a widget I just added to show uptime. Don't know for sure, but I'd been having pretty good luck before that.
> 
> But here's the odd thing. It appears that resetting takes a lot less time. Before I'd have to hold the power and home button for at least 15 seconds. Now it seems to happen in less than 5 seconds. I have no clue why that would be.


That may indicate a warm boot, rather than a complete reboot.


----------



## lbcaptivate

Shoud this update be applied even if you have not had the SOD yet?


----------



## dancon1961

dancon1961 said:


> Just to let you know, I did have 2.1 on my TP and applying the sod fix by itself broke my sound.
> Applying 2.1 with sod fix over my original 2.1 works great.
> 
> I don't know why this is, but I'm a happy camper now.


Just to let you guys know ...

2 days running and not a SOD in sight.


----------



## Redflea

lbcaptivate said:


> Shoud this update be applied even if you have not had the SOD yet?


If you aren't having SODs, Dalingrin indicated there weren't other benefits to applying this fix. I was rarely having SODs (maybe once every two weeks) and applied the fix anyway and haven't had one since. Did not notice any other benefits/costs.


----------



## MathewSK81

Been running it for a couple of weeks now. I had 1 SOD 2 days after I applied the fix. It happened right when I plugged the charger into the TP with the screen off. I'm not sure if that had anything to do with it or not, but I've made sure to plug it in with the screen on and haven't had one since.


----------



## nevertells

I've pretty much read through this thread and just for the record I've tried just about all the suggested fixes for the SOD issue. Soft Locker and setting the cpu min freq to 384 seemed to help the most but not completely. I'm about the apply "D's" fix and see how it goes. One thing I have picked up on here and in other threads is a lot of people's propensity for leaving their TP on and in sleep mode overnight or all day when they most likely won't use it. My question is WHY? It only takes CM7 less than 30 seconds to boot up, so it can't be a time issue. And while it is turned off, there is going to be zero battery usage. And just for the record, I see around 10% usage per hour when I am using the TP and around 2% per hour when it is in sleep mode. After I iinstall the "FIX" I'll report back on SOD's and battery usage. Look forward to your comments about my question.


----------



## nevertells

I applied the SOD fix and no SOD's since. My CPU speed is set to 192/1512, softlocker uninstalled. I did download and install using the Alpha 2.1 build with the SOD fix built in rather than installing it separately which seemed to be causing some folks audio problems and amazingly no audio problems. Hope you others with the SOD problem are able to cure your SOD issue as painlessly. Good luck


----------



## martyh1

Was already very happy running alpha 2 on my touchpad, but this fix has now made it feel even more solid. I was getting SOD on every overnight charge (plus other times as well). First night with this fix and the SOD appears gone. Thanks a bunch! I'm more happy with this than with the ipad 2 I just sold. Also, This first experience with Android just got me to replace my iPhone 4 with a used samsung captivate and loving it. Now to make a little profit and sell the iPhone 4 (Nothing against the ipad and iPhone which I still consider great products. Just that Android makes more sense for me with my heavy use of Gmail, Gvoice, and other Google apps) .


----------



## milkdud

For those having battery drains, do you have SetCpu installed? I had setcpu installed on my tp to overclock and noticed, in the tab that shows the percentage in each state, that it was in 1.5 ghz most of the time. I suspected that it was causing my battery drain. I've uninstalled it and left it overnight and only lost 3%. The side-effects is that I cant overclock.

Can anyone confirm no battery drain on Alpha2/3 with setCpu installed?


----------

